# Abridged Accounts, Audited Accounts what the difference?



## WeeFlower (20 Mar 2007)

What is the difference between Abridged Accounts for a year end and and Audited Accounts for a year end?


----------



## BrenG (20 Mar 2007)

Abridged accounts are a shortened version of the audited accounts. They exclude some of the detailed information that would be contained in a full set of accounts.


----------



## CCOVICH (20 Mar 2007)

Abridged means shortened or summary information.
Audited means that the accounts have been subject to audit.


----------



## WeeFlower (20 Mar 2007)

Thank you that clarifies it for me! I am not an Accountacy nerd sorry! (I mean no offence)  Therefor I need the help by asking such questions.  Thank you!


----------

